# utilitaire windows pour créer image de disque dur mac ?



## trucmuche2005 (26 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour,

J'ai extrait un ancien SSD de mon mac pour le remplacer par un nouveau et j'aimerais le mettre dans ma machine Windows (7).

Question : vais-je pouvoir mettre mon SSD formaté Mac dans mon ordi Windows 7 et en faire une image ??

Si oui, quel utilitaire gratuit sous Windows me conseilleriez-vous ?
Idéalement, ce serait super que je puisse après "rentrer" dans l'image créée (avec Windows ou Sierra) pour y récupérer un fichier si j'en ai vraiment besoin...

Question fantaisiste, je sais, mais je n'ai plus trop le choix, maintenant...

Merci pour toute info !

T.


----------



## lepetitpiero (26 Décembre 2016)

Mauvaise idée... windows ne sachant pas lire nativement le format apple HSS. Il faut passer par une appli payan paragon.  Le moins cher c'est d'acheter un boitier 2,5 à moins de 20€ pour le connecter à ton mac et en faire une image disque depuis le mac.


----------



## trucmuche2005 (26 Décembre 2016)

En fait je ne vois pas bien pourquoi Windows aurait besoin de savoir lire le HFS : il suffirait que le disque soit reconnu dans le bios et que le logiciel copie bit-à-bit le disque dans une image ISO... Non ?? Que Windows sache lire le système de fichier et donc séparer les fichiers etc, je m'en fiche pas mal (en fait) puisque par la suite, je pourrai très bien ouvrir l'image avec mon mac si j'en ai besoin...

Un truc du genre Macrium Reflect ne peut pas faire le job ??

(et s'il s'agit d'ouvrir une image HFS, il y a aussi HFSExplorer - gratuit - qui fait cela plutôt bien je pense)


----------



## lepetitpiero (26 Décembre 2016)

sauf que le disque ne montera pas sur le PC donc copier un trux que le système ne voit pas ??? Et puis pour faire une copie il faut lire et écrire quoi que tu en dise. Après je ne suis pas un spécialiste. Perso je me méfie comme de la peste des applis gratuite sous windows qui sont souvent bonne à faire plein de cochonnerie sur un OS.


----------



## trucmuche2005 (26 Décembre 2016)

Ben si le bios le voit, le système doit le voir aussi... Après, qu'il arrive à monter la partition pour afficher ne serait-ce que la liste des fichiers, c'est autre chose (et ce n'est pas de cela dont il est question ici). Moi, tout ce qu'il me faut, c'est qu'il copie bit à bit le disque dans une image ISO et là, je pourrai la lire avec Sierra.

Par ailleurs, si, comme tu le dis, Windows n'a pas d'accès au disque, je ne vois pas le risque encouru s'il ne peut pas écrire dedans... 

Plutôt que de discuter sans savoir vraiment, est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une expérience là dedans ??


----------



## Locke (26 Décembre 2016)

trucmuche2005 a dit:


> Ben si le bios le voit, le système doit le voir aussi


Ben non, le type de format est très différent ce qui fait que le MBR _(Master Boot Record)_ de Windows n'est pas visible sous macOS. La table d'allocation des fichiers est des clusters est différent... https://support.microsoft.com/fr-fr/kb/140365 ...d'ou le fait que macOS sait lire le NTFS mais pas l'écrire. Un peu de lecture... https://www.pcm-assistance.fr/systemes_de_fichiers.php ...et... https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hierarchical_File_System

Le mieux est quand même d'installer ton ancien SSD dans un boitier USB, car tu pourras démarrer dessus, en voir le contenu depuis ton Mac et récupérer ce que tu voudras, chose que tu ne pourras pas faire sous Windows.


----------



## lepetitpiero (26 Décembre 2016)

Et toc   Ce que je disais donc est confirmé par Locke.


----------



## trucmuche2005 (26 Décembre 2016)

Soupir. Pour sauvegarder les données, inutile de pouvoir lire le MBR : le MBR ne sert qu'à indiquer au bios où se trouve les fichiers de démarrage de l'OS. La table d'allocation des fichiers est évidemment différente puisque c'est elle qui indique à l'OS à quels endroits commencent et finissent chaque fichier dans une syntaxe qui est propre au système choisi (FAT, FAT32, NTFS, HFS etc). Et ce n'est pas non plus cela qui m'intéresse puisqu'il me suffit de copier BIT A BIT le contenu du disque dur dans une image iso. 
Bref, ce n'est pas grave, je vais me débrouiller. Laissez tomber.


----------



## ninkasi67 (26 Décembre 2016)

Salut , tu peux utiliser XXclone pour windows et faire ton clone à l'identique ou sélectionner les fichiers ... meme style que carbone copy ! sauf Gratuit


----------



## Locke (27 Décembre 2016)

ninkasi67 a dit:


> Salut , tu peux utiliser XXclone pour windows


Ce logiciel est l'équivalent de Super Duper! dans sa version gratuite sous Windows et je doute qu'il sache copier un disque au format macOS.


----------



## Sly54 (27 Décembre 2016)

Des réponses sérieuses Mac à "La Terrasse" 

Tout fout l'camp


----------



## lepetitpiero (27 Décembre 2016)

C'est à déplacer !


----------



## r e m y (27 Décembre 2016)

Ca me semble plus simple de remettre le SSD dans le Mac, en faire une image disque sauvegardée sur un disque externe, puis le ressortir pour en faire ce que tu veux.


----------



## HalfTeh23 (5 Janvier 2017)

Salut,
Essai Transmac 
Il est payant, certes, mais tu peux utiliser la version d'essai
C'est pour ouvrir les dmg, mais il me semble que tu peux créer un dmg à partir d'un disque HFS+ avec
A vrai dire, je l'ai pas utilisé depuis 2012 (à l'époque ou j'avais pas encore de Mac et je voulais essayer de faire un hackintosh pour toucher à OS X)
Bonne chance 
Sinon au pire des cas, Ubuntu arrive à lire le HFS+, et tu peux toujours en faire une image avec la commande dd (Tu peux utiliser Ubuntu en live CD/USB, c'est à dire exécuté en ram, sans avoir besoin d'être installé)


----------



## r e m y (5 Janvier 2017)

Mais je maintiens qu'il serait plus simple et plus sûr de faire ce clone ou cette image disque directement depuis un Mac en branchant le SSD soit en interne, soit en externe avec un simple câble SATA/USB ou un boitier vide...


----------



## andr3 (22 Janvier 2017)

HFSExplorer : http://www.catacombae.org/hfsexplorer/


----------

